

Increase Leads by A/B testing your live chat software (with Math explanation) - ad93611
http://gaglers.com/blog/2013/05/26/increase-sales-leads/

======
DoubleCluster
Instead of boring A/B testing, let's discuss these "live chat widgets". Does
anyone here actually use these? I consider them annoying popups and rather
send an email if I have any questions.

~~~
helipad
Categorically, yes.

Many people prefer getting immediate answers than waiting for an email.

